# thermostat question



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey guys I got a question on thermostats. Do you think that if you have over heated a few times like over a half dozen that it would screw up that thermo, or would it still be good?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

should not affect the thermostat at all


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

right on thanks for the reply


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

However...it could be the thermostat causing the overheating in the first place...


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

thats what i was thinking gonna pull it out and test it.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I drilled the pilet hole a bit larger to help feed the beast. But test it first to make sure and do the test a few times. Sometimes they stick. Mine did. They never run to cold.


----------



## T DAWG (Jan 30, 2011)

yea it could be frozen and wont open when it get pressuer on it. so see if you can push it in and if it wont pop back it isnt any good. thats how i found out mine wasnt any good.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Pull it put it in a pot with water on the stove with a thermometer in it and heat it till it opens it should open around 185 to 190


----------

